# Joining as a 68 whiskey



## Maryexmasblack (May 6, 2008)

I joined the army as a 68 whiskey. I attend basic june fifth and ait after that.  I hope to transition to become an l.a. fire medic afterwards to continue my e.m.s. career  I was wondering if anyone had any advice on what i could do while i was in the army to help me achieve this goal.


----------



## AZFF/EMT (May 6, 2008)

volunteer for everything you can. Airborne, special operations units/assignments, rangers, ect. Get your nremt-p, and if theres any chance you can do aa community college ff 1/2 course on the weekends do it. when you leave the military you will be a great candidate.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 6, 2008)

I can't help you with the Army except to give you these two pieces of advice:

1) Keep your mouth shut, and your eyes and ears open.  Basic training is meant to teach you teamwork and attention to detail, and lay the foundation for your further training.

2) The military can't make you do anything you don't want to do, but they sure as hell can make you sorry you didn't do it.


----------

